
The Controversial Chinese Economist Uncovering Tough Truths - Element_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-23/the-controversial-chinese-economist-uncovering-tough-truths
======
squozzer
>“Statistics were never about serving the public. They were — and still are —
for the purposes of serving the government bureaucracy”

That statement has a familiar smell here in America.

